# couldn't send message



## Tourterelle (Jan 16, 2008)

problems sending message, urgent


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Tourterelle said:


> problems sending message, urgent


Send a message to who?


You mean a private message?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am not sure how to send a private message now.


----------

